# gardx removal? safest way?



## Smeghead (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi all
when i purchased my car (2nd hand) it had had gardx (ceramic style coating) applied by the dealer for the 1st owner.
unfortunately, they didn't properly polish the car beforehand, and i have some "love marks" (as ammonyc calls them!) or swirls under the protective coating.
what is the safest way to remove the coating, so i can remove the swirls and replace it with a coating of my own?
was thinking a compound (got meguires ultimate compound) would work, but i have no knowledge on this coating.
many thanks
chris


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Just ignore the fact it's on there, clay and prep the car as usual then use whatever polish is required to remove the swirls (obviously generally starting with a milder one, and upgrading to something with more bite if required).

The coating won't stop you being able to polish the swirls out, unless it's been applied by the gallon and left to dry in the sun anyway.


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

they could also be in the coating itself - ceramics do scratch 

Id be very surprised if theis still any form of protection on there.....Also is gardX a full on ceramic? father had a BMW with this stuff on and it seemed to fail pretty quickly - that was making me think this stuff is more akin to AG Lifeshine (a sealent) and nothing on the website suggests a 'ceramic' 
they do use 'nanotechnology' though.

If their is anything still bonded to it, megs compound with get it off without too much trouble


----------

